# Performance Co-Pilot



## Khaine (Nov 25, 2015)

Has anyone been able to install PCP?  I tried to follow the instructions to install from source but had some issues:

If I run .`/Makepkgs --verbose` I get the following error:


```
expr: illegal option -- 5
expr: usage: expr [-e] expression
cp: root: No such file or directory

GNUmakefile:22: recipe for target 'install' failed

gmake[4]: *** [install] Error 1

GNUmakefile:32: recipe for target 'install_pcp' failed

gmake[3]: *** [install_pcp] Error 2

GNUmakefile:29: recipe for target 'install_pcp' failed

gmake[2]: *** [install_pcp] Error 2

gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/tmp/pcp/pcp-3.10.9/man'

GNUmakefile:62: recipe for target 'install_pcp' failed

gmake[1]: *** [install_pcp] Error 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/tmp/pcp/pcp-3.10.9'

GNUmakefile:34: recipe for target 'pack_pcp' failed

gmake: *** [pack_pcp] Error 2

gmake: Leaving directory '/tmp/pcp/pcp-3.10.9/build'
```

If I try doing it manually:

`./configure --prefix=/usr/local --libexecdir=/usr/local/lib --sysconfdir=/usr/local/etc --localstatedir=/var --with-rcdir=/usr/local/etc/rc.d/
gmake install clean`

I get the following error:


```
gzip --best PCP-MMV-1.00.tar

Created PCP-MMV-1.00.tar.gz

find $DIST_ROOT -name server.pl -exec chmod 755 '{}' ';'

find: illegal option -- n

usage: find [-H | -L | -P] [-EXdsx] [-f path] path ... [expression]

      find [-H | -L | -P] [-EXdsx] -f path [path ...] [expression]

GNUmakefile:57: recipe for target 'install' failed

gmake[3]: *** [install] Error 1

GNUmakefile:26: recipe for target 'install' failed

gmake[2]: *** [install] Error 2

GNUmakefile:121: recipe for target 'install_pcp' failed

gmake[1]: *** [install_pcp] Error 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/tmp/pcp/src'

GNUmakefile:62: recipe for target 'install_pcp' failed

gmake: *** [install_pcp] Error 2
```

Has anyone been able to successfully install pcp?


----------

